
Snmalloc: A message passing allocator [pdf] - spooneybarger
https://github.com/microsoft/snmalloc/blob/master/snmalloc.pdf
======
karmakaze
From the github README:

snmalloc is a research allocator. Its key design features are:

\- Memory that is freed by the same thread that allocated it does not require
any synchronising operations.

\- Freeing memory in a different thread to initially allocated it, does not
take any locks and instead uses a novel message passing scheme to return the
memory to the original allocator, where it is recycled.

\- The allocator uses large ranges of pages to reduce the amount of meta-data
required.

Details about snmalloc's design can be found in the accompanying paper[OP].
Differences between the paper and the current implementation are described
here[0].

[0]
[https://github.com/microsoft/snmalloc/blob/master/difference...](https://github.com/microsoft/snmalloc/blob/master/difference.md)

